# LG GSA-H55N problem



## Marko Polo (Jul 24, 2004)

Hello all, 

I have just purchased a LG GSA-H55N dvd writer. the installation went fine, and th drive was detected by windows xp and seemed to install fine. the problem i am having though is that when i try to burn a cd with nero, the only speeds that are available to me are 4x and 8x. the drive supports up to 20x. also i should not that it shows up under my computer as a cd drive, not a dvd-rw drive. is this maybe a driver problem, i didn't recieve any drivers on the cd or anything, the drivers are from microsoft. how can i fix this?:sigh:


----------



## Marko Polo (Jul 24, 2004)

now it shows up as dvd-ram in my computer. it's better than cd-rom but is this correct?


----------



## freaky_tricky (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a similar problem with the same drive. When I try to burn a dvd with this drive, it shows that it has done 1% and then my system hangs up. There has to be a driver update out there. Does anybody know how to fix these problems?


----------



## Marko Polo (Jul 24, 2004)

can anyone help me out with this problem?


----------



## Marko Polo (Jul 24, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## freaky_tricky (Dec 28, 2007)

After a lot of messing around, I was finally able to make my drive work. My problem was that I had UDMA disabled in the BIOS settings for the secondary IDE channel for both primary and slave. I changed both to Auto and everything started working. Hope that helps.


----------



## seedsofevil (Mar 20, 2008)

freaky_tricky said:


> After a lot of messing around, I was finally able to make my drive work. My problem was that I had UDMA disabled in the BIOS settings for the secondary IDE channel for both primary and slave. I changed both to Auto and everything started working. Hope that helps.


Sorry to sound like a moron, but I have this same problem but I don't know how to change these settings. Could you please explain a bit more?

Thanks.


----------

